# New to slingshots



## John G (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I am new to slingshots and I am looking for something I can make. I am disabled and on disability so buying one is not an option right now. From what I see here there are some great SS that are made. I am pretty good with hand tools. What I need to know is what type I should start with and does anyone have a pattern for it. I did make my grandson's a SS for Christmas (very simple ones out of plywood. I got the band sets from Nathan at Simple Shots to put on them but I think I may have made them the wrong type.

Any Help is Appreciated

John


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out these http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28375-four-standard-ott-slingshots/

Also consider making them from the old traditional tree fork.


----------



## John G (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the site Treefork. The problem is I can't walk enough to find them. feel kind of useless, thought this may help.


----------



## teebonebrisvegas (Dec 9, 2013)

Good stuff mate. 
I just got on this site myself cos I'm having some health issues and I wanted to do something with my boys on the holidays. 
Feels good to see something you made with your two hands don't it? 
Best regards.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi John G,

Welcome to the forum, I am sure you will learn a lot here!

If I understand your problem well, you would like to make boardcuts and if it is so then you can go to both Templates section and Gallery; there are many ideas you can copy directly and put on on any plawood/board you might have and cut them out. I repeat, if this is so - then you will have hard time deciding which one to select to start working on...

The other part of your question "what type I should start with" depends entirely on you and what you like. Since you say you are preety good with hand tools then ANY type or shape will be right for you.

However, there is one thing to have on mind: designs of slingshots, especialy boardcuts, sometimes are very dependent on stile of shooting/holding the frame so my suggestion is that before selecting a design you talk to yourself and see how you use the slingshot/your shooting style and then decide.

I hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz

cheers,

jazz


----------



## John G (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys for your comments I have checked in the toutorial and gallery section and I am amazed at the SS on there and also more confiused. I think I will try Bill Hayes styles.

thanks

John


----------

